# Macbook Air malade ?



## Bond@007 (8 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Alors voilà, j'ai encore pu utiliser mon MBA cette après-midi et tout à l'heure, impossible de le rallumer ... Je m'explique, après appuie sur le bouton power, j'obtiens l'écran jusque la pomme, sonorité de départ et petite étoile animée et ensuite black screen ... que faire ?

Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2009)

Dolirhume


----------



## Bond@007 (8 Mars 2009)

Plus sérieusement ... personne n'aurait une solution ou un conseil ? 

Je ne suis qu'un tout jeune "Mac User" et donc mes connaissances en la matière sont très modestes ...


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Mars 2009)

Tu as des sauvegardes?
Tu as un Clone Bootable?
Tu as tes CDs d'origine?
Tu as fait une manipulation "nouvelle" qui aurait provoqué ce plantage?
Tu entends des bruits bizarres du disque dur?


----------



## Bond@007 (8 Mars 2009)

Pas de manipulations nouvelles, pas de bruits particulier de disque dur, pas de backup ... et date d'achat 20/02/08.


----------



## imacg5mortel (9 Mars 2009)

Pas de Backup...
Tu as le Lecteur optique externe?


----------



## Mac in black (9 Mars 2009)

Essai un reset SMC


----------



## Bond@007 (9 Mars 2009)

Je dispose du Superdrive et des 2 disques contenant Mac OS X.

J'ai tenté différentes manipulations et même lancé le controle du hardware en mode rapide et lent (environ 2 heures). Aucun problème détecté ... Ce serait donc software je présume.

Comment réinstaller tout mais au préalable pouvoir faire une copie de sauvegarde de ma bibliothèque Itunes, photos etc ? Existe-t-il comme sur Windows un mode de démarrage sans échec ?

Reset SMC ??? Peux-tu préciser ? J'ai lancé un reset de la mémoire mais sans toujours même résultat.


----------



## Mac in black (9 Mars 2009)

Voici la manip' préconisé sur le site d'apple pour faire le reset SMC :
MacBook Air
Si le MacBook Air est allumé, éteignez-le.
Connectez ladaptateur secteur à une source dalimentation opérante.
Sur le clavier du MacBook Air, appuyez sur les touches Maj+Contrôle+Option (de gauche) et exercez une pression sur le bouton dalimentation. 
Remarque : Vous devez utiliser les touches situées sur le côté gauche du clavier du MacBook Air.
Patientez cinq secondes, puis appuyez sur le bouton dalimentation pour démarrer le MacBook Air.
Apple vous conseille de neffectuer la réinitialisation du SMC quune fois que le MacBook Air a été correctement éteint. Cela évite les problèmes éventuels dans le système de fichiers.

Bien quil ne soit pas indispensable que ladaptateur secteur soit connecté lors la réinitialisation du SMC, cela peut savérer néanmoins nécessaire si la batterie nest pas suffisamment chargée ou si le MacBook Air na pas été alimenté pendant une période prolongée.


----------



## Bond@007 (9 Mars 2009)

Cette manipulation fait partie de celles que j'ai déjà testées hier soir ... et toujours écran blanc, logo de la pomme, sonorité de départ et étoile animée ... puis black screen.

Toute la phase de test qui a duré environ 2 heures, s'est parfaitement déroulée et aucun code erreur généré ... ce qui me laisse pensé que c'est donc software.

Un mode de démarrage sans échec ou autre est-il possible (histoire d'entrer dans le HDD et faire un backup de mes données sur mon HDD externe) ?


----------



## Mac in black (9 Mars 2009)

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de mode target sur le air


----------



## imacg5mortel (9 Mars 2009)

Démarrer sur le disque Os X et réparer par l'utilitaire Disque ton disque de démarrage?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mars 2009)

CMD + V démarre en affichant ce qui se passe ligne par ligne. 
Démarrer avec Shift enfoncé lance OS X avec le kernel minimum.


----------



## Bond@007 (9 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vos posts mais je suis perdu ... je ne maîtrise pas encore tout ces termes ... Autrement dit, si je boote avec mon disque 1 de OSX, est-ce que je pourrai avoir accès à mon HDD interne pour faire un backup sur mon HDD externe.
Si une procédure automatique de formatage se lance, c'est la "mort"  

007 debutant mac addict


----------



## Mac in black (9 Mars 2009)

Si je ne me trompe pas depuis le CD d'installation tu dois pouvoir lancer l'utilitaire de disque et cliquer sur ton disque Macintosh HD puis aller dans l'Onglet restaurer et là le mettre en source et un disque dure externe comme destination (celà devrait tout sauvegarder) et ensuite essayer de démarrer sur ce disque en appuyant sur la touche alt au démarrage ou si tu ne peux pas démarrer dessus au moins récupérer tes données une fois ton ordinateur réinstaller !


----------



## Bond@007 (9 Mars 2009)

Donc en procédant de la sorte, aucun risque de perdre mes données et donc pas de formatage automatique ? Je ne remets aucunement en doute tes conseils mais je ne veux pas me loupper 

Mode target inexistant sur le Air, c'est quoi ?
Démarrer avec CMD plus V, à tester ou non ?
Démarrer avec Shift pour kernel minimum, je teste aussi ?

Bref, je m'y perds un peu dans tous vos posts 

Mode hyper novice sur ON


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Mars 2009)

Le mode Target est un mode spécifique, qui permet d'accéder via le Firewire au disque dur d'un Mac sur un autre. En gros ton Mac monte comme un DD externe sur un autre Mac... mais là sans FireWire ça va pas le faire.

Le démarrage avec Cmd-V va te permettre de "voir" ce qui bloque (une extension quelque chose comme ça) et de nous orienter pour t'aider à "réparer"

Le démarrage avec Shift est comme un mode "sans échec", permet de démarrer la machine pour récupérer des données. 

Sinon si tu as la possibilité de démarrer depuis le DVD d'installation, tu peux essayer de réparer les autorisations depuis l'utilitaire de disque.

Et après ça un disque externe et TimeMachine régulier pour t'éviter ce genre de tracas.


----------



## Bond@007 (10 Mars 2009)

Bon j'ai zappé le mode target puisque mon Air est dépourvu de Firewire.

Bouton power plus Cmd - V, toujours même résultat, écran blanc, pomme, tadam et petite étoile qui commence à s'animer et puis black screen ... 

Bouton plus Shift gauche, nada quedalle idem que ci-dessus ... snifffff :rateau:

Je vais brancher mon Superdrive, y installer mon cd 1 de Macos X et croiser très fort les doigts pour qu'il boote correctement et me permette de faire un backup sur mon HDD externe ... Petite question, le Air n'ayant qu'un seul port usb, je devrai donc débrancher mon Superdrive pour pouvoir connecter mon disque dure externe ... pas de soucis pour la manipulation ? Je veux être certain qu'un reformatage intempestif du HDD interne ne se lance pas :rose: Utiliser un HUb usb n'est pas la solution car le superdrive vampirise à lui seul tout le jus émanant du port usb ...


----------



## Mac in black (10 Mars 2009)

Et Me..e j'avais oublié le détail du port USB
Mais si tu as un autre ordinateur chez toi tu peux peut etre utiliser Remote Disc


----------



## Viablub (10 Mars 2009)

Pour le mode Target, si tu as un disque dur externe, tu installe OS X dessus et tu démarre ton ordi en usb depuis ce disque.


----------



## Bond@007 (10 Mars 2009)

J'ai un PC de bureau (je sais pas bien lol) et mon Macbook AIr, autrement dit un seul Mac à la maison ... Pour le remote disc, je pense que çà fonctionne de PC à Mac aussi non ? C'est simplement utiliser le lecteur de mon PC via wifi comme lecteur à distance virtuel mais pour utiliser remote disque faut que mon Air soit démarrer aussi ...
Bref, je tourne en rond.
L'installation de Mac OsX sur mon disque dure externe peut se fait via le pc non ?

Pffff que c'est compliqué


----------



## Bond@007 (10 Mars 2009)

Superdrive connecté et disque 1 de Mac OsX inséré, résultat identique ... écran blanc, pomme, tadam, étoile animé et black screen.

J'en peux plus, ca fait 3 jours sans mon MBA et la garantie est terminé depuis le 20/02


----------



## Viablub (10 Mars 2009)

Quand tu as allumé ton MBA avec le superdrive et le cd d'install tu appuyais bien sur la touche c ?


----------



## Mac in black (10 Mars 2009)

Insère ton CD MAC OS X install CD1 dans ton PC et installes-y les utilitaires pour windows contenue sur le CD.
Ensuite lance l'utilitaire "Installation à distance de MAC OS" et suit les procédures !

Ensuite Allume ton MBA en restant appuyé sur la touche ALT et cliques sur "Installation à distance de MAC OS X" puis choisi le réseau wi-fi auquel est connecté ton PC !
Clique sur continuer
Et ensuite tu accèdes à l'interface du disque d'installation Classique!
tu clique sur ta langue, puis dans le menu utilitaire tu clique sur "Utilitaire de disque" et tu suis les procédures que je t'ai donné dans mon post précédent...
Ensuite tu éteins le AIR et tu le redémarre en suivant la même procédure que celle ci mais au lieu de lancer l'utilitaire de disque tu vas lancer l'installation !
ATTENTION : l'opération d'installation de MAC OS X à distance est très lente !
Et voilà, n'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions !


----------



## Bond@007 (11 Mars 2009)

Viablub a dit:


> Quand tu as allumé ton MBA avec le superdrive et le cd d'install tu appuyais bien sur la touche c ?


 
Non, j'ai simplement appuyé sur le bouton power lors de cette manipulation ... je testerai donc ce soir avec la touche c enfoncée dès le moment ou j'appuierai sur le bouton power (maintenir "c" combien de temps ? Jusqu'au tadam ?).


----------



## Bond@007 (11 Mars 2009)

Mac in black a dit:


> Insère ton CD MAC OS X install CD1 dans ton PC et installes-y les utilitaires pour windows contenue sur le CD.
> Ensuite lance l'utilitaire "Installation à distance de MAC OS" et suit les procédures !
> 
> Ensuite Allume ton MBA en restant appuyé sur la touche ALT et cliques sur "Installation à distance de MAC OS X" puis choisi le réseau wi-fi auquel est connecté ton PC !
> ...


 
Démarrer mon Air en maintenat Alt enfoncé (maintenir jusquà quel moment ?) ... ok je testerai ce soir.
Avant de lancer une quelconque réinstallation de Mac Os X, je veux obligatoirement pouvoir récupérer mes données sur mon HDD externe ...

En ce moment, mon cd 1 de Mac Os X est bloqué dans mon Superdrive puisque une manipulation conseillée précédement me conseillait cette méthode. Donc comment le récupérer pour le mettre dans mon PC ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mac in black (11 Mars 2009)

Tu appuis sur alt dés l'écran blanc jusqu'à ce que les différents icones de tes disques apparaissent
Pour éjecter le disque, tu branche le superdrive et tu reste appuyé sur la touche Eject pendant tout le démarrage ! Le DVD sortira
Quand à la récupération des données c'est bien ce que je t'explique dans mon post précédant !


> Et ensuite tu accèdes à l'interface du disque d'installation Classique!
> tu clique sur ta langue, puis dans le menu utilitaire tu clique sur "Utilitaire de disque" et tu suis les procédures que je t'ai donné dans mon post précédent...
> Ensuite tu éteins le AIR et tu le redémarre en suivant la même procédure que celle ci mais au lieu de lancer l'utilitaire de disque tu vas lancer l'installation !



Et voici le post précédent dont je parle :



> Si je ne me trompe pas depuis le CD d'installation tu dois pouvoir lancer l'utilitaire de disque et cliquer sur ton disque Macintosh HD puis aller dans l'Onglet restaurer et là le mettre en source et un disque dure externe comme destination (celà devrait tout sauvegarder) et ensuite essayer de démarrer sur ce disque en appuyant sur la touche alt au démarrage ou si tu ne peux pas démarrer dessus au moins récupérer tes données une fois ton ordinateur réinstaller !


----------



## Bond@007 (11 Mars 2009)

Bon, je suis parvenu à faire éjecter à mon Superdrive le disque 1 de Mac OsX, oufff 

Je viens d'installer sur mon PC l'utilitaire permettant d'installer Mac Osx depuis mon PC vers mon Air ...

Pour la suite, c'est moins claire pour moi car comment forcer mon Air à "booter" pour me permettre de faire le précieux backup sur mon HDD externe avant d'installer à distance via wifi Mac OsX ?

Pour info, quand j'ai voulu lancer une vérification du HDD interne, j'ai obtenu ceci :
Le nombre de blocs du fichier temp3665224 est incorrect (normalement 1 au lieu de 0). Lien de parenté non valide. Vérification volume échoué. Erreur : la vérification ou réparation du système de fichiers a échoué.

Voili voilou


----------



## Mac in black (11 Mars 2009)

Tu lance l'utilitaire "installation à distance de mac os" sur ton PC
Tu appuis sur la touche ALT (et tu reste appuyé) avant que la pomme apparaisse
Ensuite tu clique sur "installation à distance de mac os"
puis tu sélectionnes le réseau WI-FI auquel est connecté ton PC contenant le disque d'installation
puis ensuite tu accéderas à une version réduite de mac os contenue sur le disque
ensuite tu vas aller sauvegarder le contenu de ton mac pour celà :
tu clique dans le premier menu sur la langue que tu souhaite puis 
dans le menu utilitaire tu va cliquer sur "utilitaire de disque"
puis tu séléctionne ton disque dur
tu vas à l'onglet "restaurer"
puis en source tu mets ton disque interne
et en destination ton disque dur externe
puis tu clique sur restaurer
tu laisse faire puis une fois que c'est terminé tu quitte tout et éteind le mac
tu branche ton disque dur externe sur ton pc pour bien vérifier son contenu
une fois que tout est ok
tu peux reinstaller MAC OS X directement à l'aide de ton superdrive branché en USB et contenant le CD d'installation de MAC OS X
Pour cela tu fais comme précédemment en appuyant sur la touche ALT durant le démarrage mais au lieu de sélectionner "installation à distance" tu sélectionne "MAC OS X disc 1" (où un truc approchant, c'est l'icône en forme de CD) puis tu suit les instruction pour la réinstallation

En espérant t'avoir aidé !


----------



## Bond@007 (12 Mars 2009)

" ... puis tu sélectionnes le réseau WI-FI auquel est connecté ton PC contenant le disque d'installation ... "

Ce passage me pose problème, en effet, je ne me rappelle plus le user et pass pour accéder à mon wifi (ben oui, ils étaient en mémoire dans mon MBA et du coup je ne les rentrai plus jamais) ... une astuce ou bidouille pour les retrouver.

Trop impatient de pouvoir enfin faire ce backup de mon HHD et de réinstaller le tout pour récupérer mon MBA pleinement fonctionnel 

Merci pour ton aide et ta patience en tout cas "Mac in black"


----------



## Mac in black (12 Mars 2009)

Si tu as une box de fournisseur d'accés :
Pour la livebox : c'est écrit en dessous : Clé WEP
Pour la Free Box : il te suufit d'alller dans ta Freebox TV et de chercher dans le menu info de mémoire
et pour les autres je ne sais pas !


----------



## Bond@007 (12 Mars 2009)

C'est un modem routeur wifi de marque Netgear ... je cherche une solution ... arghh si proche du but et pourtant encore si loin


----------



## Mac in black (12 Mars 2009)

Tape dans ton navigateur web : 192.168.1.1 de mémoire
puis essais de voir si tu trouve pas la clé


----------



## Bond@007 (13 Mars 2009)

Cette manip me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un pass ... C'est un Netgear DG834GT ... quelle galère :rateau:
Une alternative m'est venue à l'esprit, si j'installe tout le cd 1 de mac osX sur ma clef Usb (8 Go donc cà devrait aller), je boote avec ma clef pluggée dans le air via un hub usb et en plus mon hdd externe pluggé sur un autre port du réplicateur ... çà devrait fonctionner non ?
Si oui, la clef doit être formatée spécifiquement, les fichiers de mac osX doivent être déposés de manière particulière sur la clef ... en résumé mac osx est-il bootable de la sorte pour lancer la procédure de backup de mon HDD interne et ensuite reformaté le tout ?


----------



## Mac in black (13 Mars 2009)

A vrai dire je n'ai jamais essayé mais je ne vois pas comment à partir de ton pc tu peux formater ta clé au format mac os
Sinon tu n'a qu'à créer un réseau wi fi à partir de ton pc de bureau
et tu y connectes ton MBA


----------



## Bond@007 (17 Mars 2009)

Bon, je suis enfin parvenu à régler mes problèmes de wifi (j'ai simplement supprimer la protection pour l'instant) et j'ai lancé le backup de mon disque dure interne vers mon disque externe .... au bout d'un long moment, j'obtiens ce message " Echec de la restauration, Could not restore, Operation not supported ". J'ai poiurtant bien le dsique 1 de Mac OsX dans mon PC, le wifi ouvert et tout ...

Que faire ? je suis au bord de l'épuissement nerveux, dès que je fais un pas en avant, un autre problème surgit ... :rateau:


----------



## Mac in black (17 Mars 2009)

là je ne sais plus quoi faire 
aller un up


----------



## Bond@007 (17 Mars 2009)

A défaut d'un backup complet, ne serait-il pas possible de faire une copie de ma bibliothèque Itunes, de mes photos et quelques fichiers ciblés plus précisément ?
Lors d'une tentative de réparation de mon HDD interne, j'ai encore obtneu le message d'erreur que j'avais mentionné dans un post précédent, erreur de secteur 1 au lieu de 0 ou quelque chose dans le genre ... Une piste de solution ne serait pas lié à celà ?

Quelle galère


----------



## ermin7 (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

James Bond j'ai le même problème que toi  tout à fait la même chose, le bruit puis la pomme ça tourne et ça s'éteint sauf que moi j'ai cassé mon deuxième CD , que je n'ai pas le lecteur externe et que j'ai toujours ma garantie qui fini en Juin... Que dois-je faire? L'envoyer? Essayer de réparer tout seul? Est-ce un problème de software?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Mac in black (17 Mars 2009)

non dans ce mode là il n'y pas de solution a part d'apporter ton MBA chez apple reseller pour qu'il démonte le disque dur et le vide grâce à un logiciel comme Data Rescue
Mais regarde du coté de TechTool Pro qui peut, peut-être, créer une partition de démarrage d'urgence pour réparer le disque mais là je ne suis pas utilisateur de ce logiciel !!:sleep:
Tout le monde à la rescousse
Je continue mes recherches


----------



## ermin7 (17 Mars 2009)

Merci mais je pense que je vais l'envoyer, ça me fait peur de toucher tout ça et puis j'appuie contrôle option et shift mais il n'y a rien qui apparait . Je croyais que Mac n'avait jamais de problème


----------



## Mac in black (17 Mars 2009)

Mac dans l'ensemble non, mais les disques durs eux oui, d'où l'intérêt de sauvegarder et je dirais même que c'est un point où nous sommes encore plus paranos que les PCistes


----------



## Bond@007 (18 Mars 2009)

Mac in black a dit:


> non dans ce mode là il n'y pas de solution a part d'apporter ton MBA chez apple reseller pour qu'il démonte le disque dur et le vide grâce à un logiciel comme Data Rescue
> Mais regarde du coté de TechTool Pro qui peut, peut-être, créer une partition de démarrage d'urgence pour réparer le disque mais là je ne suis pas utilisateur de ce logiciel !!:sleep:
> Tout le monde à la rescousse
> Je continue mes recherches


 
Ja vais voir ce que je trouve du côté de TechTool Pro mais pour un débutant tel que moi, ce ne sera pas simple :rose:
Pour l'amener chez mon Apple reseller, çà reste une possibilité mais ma garantie s'est terminée à peine 3 semaines avant le plantage donc je vais devoir banquer et je voudrais éviter (c'est la crise lol ).


----------



## Bond@007 (24 Mars 2009)

Bon, j'ai TechTool Pro dans le HDD de mon PC sous forme de fichier .dmg (équivalent des fichiers .exe de Windows). J'ai mis le fichier .dmg sur ma clef usb et tenter de lancer sur le soft sur mon Air mais sans succès ... Comment graver ce fichier sur dvd à partir de mon PC afin qu'il soit bootable et lisible sur mon Air ? :rose:


----------



## cameleone (25 Mars 2009)

Salut !

J'ai lu rapidement les messages précédents, et j'ai l'impression que tu t'es un peu égaré avec l'installation à distance...

Peux-tu démarrer ton MacBook Air avec le Superdrive et le Dvd de Mac Os X (touche C enfoncée au démarrage) et tenter une réparation des autorisations ainsi que du disque ? Il me semble que tu n'as pas encore tenté ça...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Mars 2009)

Il me semble que les deux personnes qui ont un problème n'ont pas de lecteur... 

C'est un peu trivial comme conseille mais je pense que quand on a un MBA, il vaut mieux acheter un Superdrive USB. C'est beaucoup plus simple, surtout quand on est néophyte. On économise au final un temps fou et on évite de l'énervement. 

On trouve le SuperDrive à partir de 49 ...


----------



## cameleone (25 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il me semble que les deux personnes qui ont un problème n'ont pas de lecteur...
> 
> C'est un peu trivial comme conseille mais je pense que quand on a un MBA, il vaut mieux acheter un Superdrive USB. C'est beaucoup plus simple, surtout quand on est néophyte. On économise au final un temps fou et on évite de l'énervement.
> 
> On trouve le SuperDrive à partir de 49 ...



Oui mais...



Bond@007 a dit:


> Je dispose du Superdrive et des 2 disques contenant Mac OS X.


----------



## Bond@007 (25 Mars 2009)

Effectivement, j'ai bien le Superdrive mais le soucis c'est qu'à lui seul il vampirise toute l'énergie fournie par l'unique port usb, donc je ne peux pas plugger le Superdrive et mon HDD externe (un hub usb avec le superdrive ne fonctionnera pas).
Je voudrais absolument faire un backup de mon HDD interne vers mon externe mais l'opération lancée au bout d'un moment, un message mentionne qu'il n'est pas possible de réaliser le backup.
Mes tentatives de réparation du hdd interne ont toutes échouées ...
Je galère depuis pas mal de temps et je voudrais booter Techtool pro ... Comment le graver à partir de mon PC ?

Edit : Pour info, quand j'ai voulu lancer une vérification du HDD interne, j'ai obtenu ceci :
Le nombre de blocs du fichier temp3665224 est incorrect (normalement 1 au lieu de 0). Lien de parenté non valide. Vérification volume échoué. Erreur : la vérification ou réparation du système de fichiers a échoué.
Copier-coller d'un passage d'un de mes anciens messages ... ce code erreur peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## Mac in black (25 Mars 2009)

Je m'en remets au utilisateur de TechTool Pro


----------



## Bond@007 (26 Mars 2009)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Effectivement, j'ai bien le Superdrive mais le soucis c'est qu'à lui seul il vampirise toute l'énergie fournie par l'unique port usb, donc je ne peux pas plugger le Superdrive et mon HDD externe (un hub usb avec le superdrive ne fonctionnera pas).
> Je voudrais absolument faire un backup de mon HDD interne vers mon externe mais l'opération lancée au bout d'un moment, un message mentionne qu'il n'est pas possible de réaliser le backup.
> Mes tentatives de réparation du hdd interne ont toutes échouées ...
> Je galère depuis pas mal de temps et je voudrais booter Techtool pro ... Comment le graver à partir de mon PC ?
> ...


 
Upppp


----------



## Bond@007 (27 Mars 2009)

Toujours personne ...


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Mars 2009)

ton Hub a-t-il une alimentation propre?
Et ton disque dur?
après avoir démarré sur le dvd, le retirer quand tu as lancé l'utilitaire disque a-t-il une conséquence?


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Mars 2009)

Puisque tu n'as qu'un seul port USB, la solution la plus logique à mon goût est :

Démarrer et sauvegarder avec un seul disque : un DDE externe USB.

Il faut créer, avec un autre mac, un disque dur externe sur lequel peut booter ton macbook.

Ce disque dur devra être crée avec tes DVD fournis avec ton Macbook.

Le macbook étant une machine Intel, il pourra Booter sur un disque dur USB, et tu essayera de sauvegarder dans la foulée le contenu de ton disque dur interne sur l'externe, tout en occupant le seul port USB.

La contrainte c'est d'avoir / emprunter un autre Mac.

Un Bon tuto si jamais tu as le matériel requis.


----------



## Bond@007 (28 Mars 2009)

Merci les amis pour vos conseils. Non je n'ai pas d'autre Mac sous la main et oui je peux connecter mon hub à un transfo tout comme mon hdd externe. Je pense que mes tentatives de backup lancée par Mac Osx échoueront aussi comme ça car via le wifi hormis la lenteur cela revient au même non ?
Il faut utiliser un outil plus puissant et dédié à cette tâche je pense mais Techtool pro est tjs sous forme de .dmg dans mon Pc de bureau.
L'erreur système et secteur mentionné défectueux ne peut être réparé manuellement car la je pense que le backup fonctionnerait ... Rien trouvé via google à ce sujet ...


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Mars 2009)

Tu peux trouver un autre mac?
 Il y a aussi la solution archiver - installer.
C'est un type d'installation , mais sans effacer l'ancien système.
Tu le sélectionne avant de lancer l'installation de léopard, il va réinstaller un système propre et te garder l'ancien dans un dossier à part.

Si ton DD n'est pas mort, ça doit fonctionner...


----------



## Mac in black (28 Mars 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord avec la solution du archiver et installer mais encore faut il qu'il y ait assez d'espace disque !!!


----------



## Bond@007 (30 Mars 2009)

Archiver et installer, je ne connais pas cette méthode. Pour la place, sur mes 80 Go d'origine, il devait me rester avant plantage moins de 10 Go ... Je voudrais en priorité sauver ma bibliothèque Itunes, photos et quelques fichiers divers (pdfs ...). Peut-on archiver une partie seulement au choix ?
Le message d'erreur ne vous dis rien ? Mon disque dure pourrait être mort ?
Pour trouver un autre mac, pas vraiment, je suis entouré de PC malheureusement (que ce soit au boulot ou dans mon cercle de connaissances) 
Vaudrais que je trouve un compatriote belge pour m'aider alors ...
Que c'est long et compliqué, dure dure sans mon Air depuis tout ce temps.


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Mars 2009)

Non il archive tout ton système.
Personnalise l'installation De façon à ce que Léo consomme le moins de place possible : Supprime les langues en plus, les pilotes d'impression etc...
Oui, le DD peut être (prématurément) mort...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Vaudrais que je trouve un compatriote belge pour m'aider alors ...



Tu habites où ? Si je peux t'aider ...


----------



## Bond@007 (30 Mars 2009)

J'habite dans les ardennes, région de Libramont - Bouillon ... Et toi ?

Pour personnaliser Léopard, çà va être trop ardu pour un débutant tel que moi je pense :rose:.

Pfffff pas évident tout çà.


----------



## imacg5mortel (31 Mars 2009)

C'est facile.
Tu as des boutons au court de l'installation :
L'un pour choisir le mode d'installation
L'autre pour personnaliser cette Installation.
Ils sont évidents, et tu peux ne pas te précipiter et vérifier le reglage avant de lancer l'installation!
Bon, il faut se bouger un peu aussi, à ce  rythme là ça ne va pas se résoudre...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Bond@007 a dit:


> J'habite dans les ardennes, région de Libramont - Bouillon ... Et toi ?



Tournai  ça fait un peu loin, désolé .


----------



## Bond@007 (31 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tournai  ça fait un peu loin, désolé .


 
Bah au pire je fais la route si tu penses pouvoir m'aider biensur ... Merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------




imacg5mortel a dit:


> C'est facile.
> Tu as des boutons au court de l'installation :
> L'un pour choisir le mode d'installation
> L'autre pour personnaliser cette Installation.
> ...


 
Me bouger et bien je t'assure que je fais mon possible :rateau: Pour un débutant comme moi dans l'univers Mac, ce n'est pas simple et heureusement que vous êtes là ... mais crois moi que je n'aspire qu'à une chose, récupérer mon MBA pleinement fonctionnel et mes données sauvegardées ... Ca fait longtemps qu'il est là, inopérationnel et j'en peux plus grrrrrr


----------



## imacg5mortel (31 Mars 2009)

Alors on essaye ce "archiver et installer"? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Bah au pire je fais la route si tu penses pouvoir m'aider biensur ... Merci d'avance



Si tu n'arrives pas à solutionner ton problème, je pourrais t'aider volontier.


----------



## Bond@007 (29 Avril 2009)

Pour info, mon Macbook Air est guérit depuis hier soir ...  ... Le remède, réinstallation complète du système et donc perte de TOUTES mes données :rateau:. J'ai tout tenté et il n'y a rien eu à faire .
Bref, çà refonctionne, je cherche maintenant à optimaliser l'espace sur mon disque dure et ensuite assurer des backups régulier sur mon disque dure externe.
Si vous avez des conseils pour ces 2 points, je suis preneur .
J'ai un modem-routeur Netgear, serait-il possible de connecter 2 disques dure externe directement sur le routeur et les partager entre mon PC de bureau et mon MBA ?
Merci.

007


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Pour réduire l'espace sur le disque dure lire l'article sur MacGeneration.


----------

